# Artificial bait in the surf?



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Has anyone tried the "artificial sand fleas" and/or the "fish bites?" If so, what is your experience/opinion? Do they work as advertised? Thanks.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

The Fish Bites work very well Been using them For Many Years!!! But Like any other Bait they Only Work When The Fish Are Biting!!!!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Haven't tried either of those, but doc's goofy jigs & the old standby yellow lead head work. I've also tossed small jerk baits for ladyfish and Spanish.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Redfish said:


> The Fish Bites work very well Been using them For Many Years!!! But Like any other Bait they Only Work When The Fish Are Biting!!!!!


Do you put a fish bite on the hook by itself?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Haven't tried either of those, but doc's goofy jigs & the old standby yellow lead head work. I've also tossed small jerk baits for ladyfish and Spanish.


I'm gonna have to break down and try some jigs. I come from the old "a worm or minnow is all you need" school of thought. And in northern rivers and ponds thats pretty much true. But. Time to try something different.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

1" chunk of fishbite shrimp flavor on a pomp rig. If they are biting, you will catch them.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

SteveCal said:


> Do you put a fish bite on the hook by itself?



You Can or you can put it on a Jig head by its self or with a Plastic Bait, or like mentioned on a Pompano Jig!! Have Caught everything from Pinfish To Grouper with Them!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

I always tip my fleas with the pink fishbites.Never fails! Also fresh peeled shrimps with the pink fishbites produces when the fleas are hiding.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can't speak highly enough about fishbites. Especially the pink shrimp flavored variety. One thing I love about them is they're very durable. Just hook one on and cast as hard as you want. There ain't know way it's falling/being casted off.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh, as for the the artificial sand fleas(Gulp I presume), I've never got a single bite on them.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Simonj31 said:


> Oh, as for the the artificial sand fleas(Gulp I presume), I've never got a single bite on them.


Thanks for that one. I've almost pulled the trigger on those a few times.


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Same here. I used to use fish bites for northern kingfish (like whiting) when I fished up in Jersey and caught everything on them from flounder, to blues to stripers. I took some of the gulp sand fleas out and didn't ever get a bite on them. In fact I once had them with me and switched over to a gulp shrimp and started catching fish on those right away. Weird. One things for sure, if you don't have it on the hook you aren't going to catch anything on them. The fish bites are really durable too.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh man. Back to the store. I bought Clam flavor instead of Shrimp.


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Who sells fish bites?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Academy and most of the bait stores


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I got mine at WallyWorld in Fort Walton.


----------



## Squid (May 25, 2013)

When I surf fish, I always start off by casting out my pompano jigs with Gulp artificial Sand Fleas. I do this so I'm not wasting time while searching for live sand fleas. I've had a lot of luck using them (artificial) and have caught pompano and black drum with them. I use the small white ones that replicate sand fleas.


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Everybody's experience is different. For me, Gulp Sand
fleas have been a complete zero. Fish bites, yeah!


----------

